# Tropical Storm Santi



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Gene, it looks like we are going to get some action from this one. Even if it does not turn into a Cyclone, it is big and is supposed to pass just to the north of Angeles and be in Iba, Zambales, by Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> Gene, it looks like we are going to get some action from this one. Even if it does not turn into a Cyclone, it is big and is supposed to pass just to the north of Angeles and be in Iba, Zambales, by Saturday afternoon.


Yea,, correct. by passing to the North of the area, it will start to pull moisture and heavy rain inland from the Subic area by late Saturday as far as I can tell. Best to stock up on purified drinking water and food that needs little or no cooking as the power will likely go out. Candles and "Off" mosquito cream is a good idea too.


Stay dry where you are.


Gene


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Yea,, correct. by passing to the North of the area, it will start to pull moisture and heavy rain inland from the Subic area by late Saturday as far as I can tell. Best to stock up on purified drinking water and food that needs little or no cooking as the power will likely go out. Candles and "Off" mosquito cream is a good idea too.
> 
> 
> Stay dry where you are.
> ...


DonandAbby, Gene has a good point..rain/moisture means u need mosquito repel.

Have a couple of these on hand : Repel Lemon or Repel 100, Amazon has both cheap if not available locally. Best mosquito repellents on the market.


----------



## Jimmy1942 (May 8, 2015)

Good luck to all of you and please stay out of harms way!!!--------Jimmy


----------

